# Street artists in Central Market, Kuala Lumpur



## mylo (Dec 27, 2012)

It's been a couple of years since I've traveled to Central Market (Malay: Pasar Seni; Chinese: &#20013;&#22830;&#33402;&#26415;&#22346;; Tamil: &#2990;&#2980;&#3021;&#2980;&#3007;&#2991; &#2970;&#2984;&#3021;&#2980;&#3016 in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. 

What makes me so attracted to Central Market? 

The talented portrait artists! These professionals espoused a style of naturalistic portraiture in oil and pastel, celebrating Malaysian identity, culture and values. Im always fascinated with the artistics process, how he achieves his unique drawing, and to be let into the painters world, as it was happening, was truly rewarding. 

Here are some of the photos FRESH from Central Market, Kuala Lumpur:








Title: The artist's brew
About: Ahmad Anshoiae, the sand art master has 24 containers for keeping different colored sands which he mixes to create more vibrant colors.

Photo Technical Details:
SHUTTER SPEED: 1/125 s
ISO: 250
F-STOP: f/5.6
FOCAL LENGTH: 35mm
CAMERA: Nikon D3200

*Read and see full photo blog version:*
A Malaysian Photo And Travel Blog: The Street Artists in Central Market, Kuala Lumpur







Title: The siblings
About: The process of creating an amazing portrait can be nerve wracking, tedious and time consuming. Perhaps that's the reason for a high price tag.

Photo Technical Details:
SHUTTER SPEED: 1/500 s
ISO: 1000
F-STOP: f/4.5
FOCAL LENGTH: 35mm
CAMERA: Nikon D3200

*Read and see full photo blog version:*
A Malaysian Photo And Travel Blog: The Street Artists in Central Market, Kuala Lumpur







Title: Gentle strokes
About: You can commission an oil portrait for as little as RM 250 at the painters studios in the Central Market Annexe. Worth every single penny!

Photo Technical Details:
SHUTTER SPEED: 1/400 s
ISO: 3200
F-STOP: f/5.6
FOCAL LENGTH: 105mm
CAMERA: Nikon D3200

*Read and see full photo blog version:*
A Malaysian Photo And Travel Blog: The Street Artists in Central Market, Kuala Lumpur


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 27, 2012)

All quite nice but I wonder why you converted images so oriented towards color to BW.  That surely takes some impact away.

The last image would, I think, benefit greatly from darkening and sharpening the artist's hand.

I envy your photo opportunities.


----------



## Mully (Dec 27, 2012)

Your first image would be so great in color ... nice but looses interest in B&W


----------

